# How to make a Undead player character



## Thadir (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello evry one,

Im hoping to finds some help here. Our DM toucht it would be a cool idea to do the Paizo Savage Tide as evil undead.

(Whitch is rather cool I think not sure yet).

But I never played a undead our DM has all the 3.5 books (exept some Ferune books). And I was hoping to find some help building my character.

I was thinking to play a Paladin of Tirrany (Unearthed Arcana alternate Paladin) that will go for Blackguard.

Now I looked around but I have no clu what kind of undead is nice to be. Seeing ill be the figher of the party health is going to be an issu (a d12 is not gonna counter the lack of Constand helth you get from con).

I was hoping that some of you here can give some inspiring idea's


----------



## Jidai Geki (Jun 27, 2011)

Have you checked out Libris Mortis? Mohrgs are apparently pretty good as fighters, as are mummies, and, of course, Vampire spawn.


----------



## Herzog (Jun 27, 2011)

Check out Undead with Unholy Toughness and/or Improved Toughness.

UT let's you add your CHA modifier to hp/HD, IT gives +1 hp/HD


----------



## Thadir (Jun 27, 2011)

What source book has that? BUt still doesnt fix the main problem what undead type should I play you got the vamire spawn (thats not as cool as the vampire but at least I can be a lvl 1 vampire spawn without to mutch hassle).


----------



## Havoc123456 (Jun 27, 2011)

you can try a necropolitan from libris mortis. no LA, which means more hit dice. you have to give up a level though, but you will eventually catch up with the rest of the party.


----------



## Thadir (Jun 27, 2011)

I see a problem there the ritual says loose 1000 XP meaning i have to be a lvl 2 char to become one.. witch is not posible were starting as lvl 1.


----------



## Empirate (Jun 30, 2011)

It'll be very, very hard to begin as an Undead at level 1, since most or all of the playable ones have level adjustments in excess of +0. Your DM will either have to do away with level adjustments etc., or give you some LA for free. Once he begins to see that, walk in with your Necropolitan and say "Hi".


----------



## Greenfield (Jul 1, 2011)

You might also look at the Half Undead template in Savage Species.

Half-Undead (3.5e Race) - D&D Wiki

Note that templates and classes from dandwiki are not always the same as the ones published in the books.  This one in particular is from the homebrew section, which is worse than average.

This one gives you D12s, +4 STR and -4 CON, and no level adjustment.  Again, that may not line up 100% with the book, but it will give you something to consider.

I may add more later, when I have my books available.


----------



## Belzbet (Jul 1, 2011)

Empirate said:


> It'll be very, very hard to begin as an Undead at level 1, since most or all of the playable ones have level adjustments in excess of +0. Your DM will either have to do away with level adjustments etc., or give you some LA for free. Once he begins to see that, walk in with your Necropolitan and say "Hi".



 I agree with Empirate that it is very hard to find good undead races that have no LA or RHD, It is very possible to start Lv 1 as an undead. Ask your DM if he is willing to create Monster classes (Savage Species has details). If he is willing, choose your preferred undead race and she can convert the race to a class (max levels= Racial HD+LA).  After you finish the class then you can start taking standard classes (or maybe even a prestige class if you qualify).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 1, 2011)

Really, either start with a live PC and take unnecessary risks around Wights or Shadows*, or talk to your DM and work out a solution.

Besides the LA issue, most self-willed undead are really _much_ more powerful than low level characters.  But your DM could work something out where your PC is a new kind of undead that grows in power over time.  Like Annie the Ghost from _Being Human_.  At first, she was barely able to move a teaspoon.  Now she can manifest gale-force winds and other TK effects.

And while I know you're talking about a 3Ed PC, it might be informative to take a look at the original DarkSun material, since, in that setting, the bulk of undead were essentially unique.





* Though not this guy- he's entirely safe.


----------



## Dandu (Jul 1, 2011)

You could just start at level 1 as a human and become a necropolitan later on. There's a ritual for that and everything.


----------



## Belzbet (Jul 1, 2011)

If you can use strong monsters via monster classes they are many good undead in Fiend Folio such as the Blood Fiend. You would not be able to take the standard classes, but if you are planning on being a fighter type you might be able to swing it (although undead do not have full BA; maybe you could talk to your DM and say that the bloodfiend, due to its outsider [demon] blood, has full BA, like any other outsider). Also, it gets DR, SR, resistances, and undead immunities, Fast healing, turn resistance, and more, I would give it a +4-+6 LA, although it may be possible to talk your Dm into giving you some Racial HD instead of some of the LA.
If this is a traditional campaign (where you guys are playing good undead) then look ar some deathless (good version of undead) from "the Book of Exalted Deed" Also, from "Fiend Folio" there is the undead crypt thing. It is not that good but it is weak enough to deserve no LA (to +1LA). It has 6HD but you can expand that into 6 monster classes, no fast healing though. Also, in terms of classes, look at the book of vile darkness prestige class Thrall of Demogorgon 2/day dual action.You would have to take some horrible vile feats though (Thrall of Orcus, while  more appropriate, is not that good).I would definitely suggest paladin or blackguard, Dark Blessing or Divine Grace are one of my favorite abilities, also many undead have racial bonuses to Cha (although i don't see a reason to switch to blackguard later, if you are already an evil paladin unless you want sneak attack or aura of despair).


----------



## Thadir (Jul 1, 2011)

Guys thx for allt the input ill be talking to my GM tomrow I forgot one thing, we may not have a uncorperal feature it would nullefy a lot of the adventure path. So ill update you all on what he says .


----------



## Thadir (Jul 1, 2011)

Greenfield said:


> You might also look at the Half Undead template in Savage Species.
> 
> Half-Undead (3.5e Race) - D&D Wiki
> 
> ...




I looked in savage spiecies but I coudnt find this particular template to be honest.


----------



## Sekhmet (Jul 1, 2011)

Just remember that mindless Undead are unplayable.


----------



## Thadir (Jul 4, 2011)

Sekhmet said:


> Just remember that mindless Undead are unplayable.




For that you can use the awaken spell.

But the dm alouwed the necropolitan. Ill post the character somwere this week


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 4, 2011)

Thadir said:


> For that you can use the awaken spell.




Actually, that spell only works on living animals and plants, not undead.



> But the dm alouwed the necropolitan. Ill post the character somwere this week




Looking forward to it!


----------



## Thadir (Jul 4, 2011)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Actually, that spell only works on living animals and plants, not undead.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to it!




In savage spiecies you have awaken construct & awaken undead (page 63).

Hope that answers your question.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 4, 2011)

Which are not Awaken...extra words do matter, sometimes.

(And I had also completely forgotten those as well.)


----------

